# Advice on OTA antennas



## ibooksrule (Feb 16, 2003)

i am a voom installer here in the kansas city metro area and i try my best to do what my customers want but i am looking for some more antennas to use for customers. I have several customers who are in a valley or have towers in 3 or 4 directions but have trees or lots of electrial lines in the yard or who are on the outskirts of town who want to get more channels but dont want a big antenna on there house. i want to know if anyone has tried a square shootereither amplified or not or non amped with a external preamp. im also looking at the DX multi Directional active 5 antenna. Also looking at the TERK TV55 amplified antenna? anyone have any knowledge of how good these are? Im looking for anyone who has used any of these in the field and if so distance from towers objects in the way of line of sight and so forth. i have had good luck with a channel master 4bay and 8bay has anyone tried the wingard version of these? any ideas,tricks or ways you have gotten channels with situations such as these. thanks so much


----------



## pinkertonfloyd (Jun 5, 2002)

TERK = JUNK... never seen one pull in anything better than a coat hanger can.


----------



## chewey (Jul 28, 2004)

pinkertonfloyd said:


> TERK = JUNK... never seen one pull in anything better than a coat hanger can.


Ditto on that, the Terk 55 is the most useless piece of *(&^*&% I have ever seen.


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

The un-amp'ed Square Shooter seems to work well for UHF DIGITAL signals, although it doesn't work very well on analog at my location (17 mi LOS to mountaintops). You may want to look at some smaller "urban"-rated V/U antennas.....many customers will still want the NTSC stations, and then FM is still low-band VHF (hey, another selling-point for a decent antenna  ).


----------

